# Linn System (non surround)



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

JVC 20" CRT (I sit close 
No DVD player at the moment (save for my Laptop computer)
Linn Kairn preamp (built from Linn parts)
Linn Aktiv crossover 
Linn Klout poweramp (pre-production version) x3 
Linn Kaber speakers
Linn Karik CD player (sn 0001)
Linn Numerik D-A converter 
Linn Kremlin FM tuner (sn 0001)
Linn LP12 turntable with Lingo supply, Akito arm, K18II cartridge

Planned additions: subwoofer (but this won't happen for a long time unless a real bargain comes along).

audio at padrick dot net


----------

